# Algen/Tiere



## Ferdinand (15. Mai 2008)

hallo

ich heiße Ferdinand und bin neu

Nun zu meinem ersten Thema:

Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren einen Minigartenteich (300l) zugelegt mit 6 Fischen (2Goldf./4Shubunkin).
Wenn ich den Teich im Frühjahr und im Herbst säubere , bilden sich schon nach 3 Wochen erneut Algen und ein Algenteppisch auf der Plastikoberfläche. Dazu kommt noch der Schlick der Pflanzen (tote Pflanzenreste,Kot,....).Dies verstärkt sich mit der Zeit.
Ich habe schon versucht das Problem selbst zu lösen nämlich mit einer Filteranlage(UV Lampe/Granulat/Schwamm/1500l/h also in 12min ein kompletter Wasseraustausch) dennoch hat es nur die Schwebealgen  den ph Wert verbessert und das Wasser ist insgesamt klarer und sauberer geworden.

__________Wie kann ich die Algen biologisch bekämpfen ????_____________


Hier zweites Thema:

Ich habe meine Fische jetzt schon über 2Jahre und sie sind nicht deutlich gewachsen. Außerdem haben sie sich noch nicht vermehrt.Ein Fisch hat jetzt einen dicken Bauch heißt dass das er jetzt laichen wird ???


_________Wie kann ich sie zum Wachsen bringen????___________




bitte helft mir

mit freundlichen Grüßen Ferdinand

Hier die Bilder


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

Lieber Ferdinand,

willkommen bei uns.

Bitte schau Dir doch erstmal an, wie man hier Bilder postet, den Dein Link ist nicht so prickelnd... 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2009

Und dann sehen wir weiter, wobei ich Dir gleich sagen kann, dass hier niemand 6 Goldfische in einer 300-L-Pfütze gutheißen wird. Egal wie super Deine Filteranlage ist. 

Insesondere brauchen wir ein gutes Foto von dem Fisch mit dem dicken Bauch, dass kann nämlich auch eine Krankheit sein.

Trotzdem


----------



## Ferdinand (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

So besser ???


----------



## Ferdinand (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

Hallo

1.
ich habe mal mein Wasser testen lassen
dies sind die Werte:

KH Karbonathärte(°dKH) = 4 (sollte  5-12 sein)
pH Säuregehalt = 7,2 sollte ( sollte  7,0-8,0 sein ) 
GH Gesamthärte (°dGH) = 4 ( sollte 8-20 sein)

Die andren Werte habe ich nicht bekommen aber sie sollen mehr als gut sein. Der
PH  wärt ist ja auch optimal wie ihr seht, dennoch ist die Wasserhärte  nicht gut ,dies liegt dass wir in  RLP sehr weiches Wasser haben nämlich 0-2 und wo mir wohnen 0 deshalb mache ich nie einen Wasser komplett Wechsel.
Der Verkäufer  hat mir ein Pulver geraten womit dies alles behoben und stabilisiert werden   sollte, es heißt Söll TeichFit. Indem e die Werte stabilisiert würden die Algen auch nicht mehr so gut wachsen, weil es die Poren der Wasserpflanzen öffnet ,so dass mehr Nähstoffe in die Pflanzen  gelängen. So hätte ich das Algen Problem schon fast weg ,dennoch hat er gesagt dass ich in 2wochen noch mal kommen sollte  um zu schauen ob es was geholfen hätte und dass ich die Fische jetzt nur noch jeden 2-3 tag füttern sollte nicht jeden sodass einerseits nicht so viele Nährstoffe in den Teich gelängen durch Kot und nicht gefressenes Fressen und so würden die Fische automatisch wenn sie Hunger hätten das Plankton zwischen den Algen essen und würden dabei nicht nur das Plankton erwischen sonder Algen mit gleich dazu.
Ah und ich solle mir 1-2 Seerosen rein tuten, dass diese die Wasseroberfläche beschatten würden.

2. 
Sie hat dazu gesagt dass meine Fische nicht wachsen würde, läge am kleinem Becken , weil sich Fische ihrer Umgebung anpassen würden ob wohl ich finde dass die schon noch  einiges wachsen könnten weil die sehen im 300-400l Becken zu 6 ziemlich verloren aus.

3.
Sie hat auch noch gesagt dass mein dicker Fisch keine Krankheit hätte den die einzige Krankheit die einen Dicken bau verursache wäre Bauchwasser sucht aber diese hätte die Symptome dass die Augen größer werden und dass sich die Schuppen aufstehen würden.
Also hat sie Laich im Bauch dennoch hat sie schon lange die im Bauch so sie hat ebenfalls gesagt wenn der Fisch nicht Laicht stirbt er. Das wäre schade deshalb hat sie mir eine Laichbürste entfohlen wo die Fische dann ihre Eier reinlegen würden. 
Aber jetzt befürchte ich dass die Männer im Teich die Interesse verloren haben den sie jagen sie nicht mehr so durch den Teich und schlagen der auch nimmer mit der Schnauzte auch den Buch des wo die Männer das gemacht haben war an einem tag ganz ganz extrem das Weibchen mit dem Dicken bauch ist nimmer zur ruhe gekommen und war ganz erschöpft
Nach dem tag habe die nimmer sie so durch den Teich gejagt. So nun habe ich angst um sie 
Gibt es da net so Hormone die man ins wasser Spritzen kann das die wieder Lust haben
Oder kann ich das ganze net wie bei der Fischzucht angehen also mit auf den bau drücken von Weibchen und Männchen und dann ein bissel rühren ,dass alle Eier dann befruchtet sind und so ich doch noch Babys bekomme.


----------



## Ferdinand (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

bitte bitte helft mir


----------



## chromis (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

Hi,

mit diesen beiden threads dürfte Dir geholfen sein:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16717
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16781

Und was Dir der Verkäufer erzählt hat, ist natürlich Quatsch. Der Mann ist absolut am falschen Platz in seinem Laden. Er sollte Märchenerzähler werden. 

Das Problem liegt darin, dass durch den Fischbesatz mehr Nährstoffe ins Wassr kommen als durch Pflanzen verbraucht werden. Das liegt nicht an irgendwelchen Pflanzenporen, nicht an der Wasserhärte und auch nicht am ph-Wert.
In diesen Teich gehören definitiv keine Goldfische.


----------



## Naturfreund (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

Hallo Ferdinand,

ich habe zwar einen großen Naturteich und keine weitere Erfahrung mit Fischen, aber ich würde auch sagen, dass dieses Becken für einen Besatz mit Goldfischen eher nicht geeignet ist. Am besten wäre es meiner Ansicht nach zumindest die Goldfische rauszunehmen. Dann könntest du ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzen (die sind Algenkiller), und vielleicht eine kleinere Schwimmpflanzenart für die Beschattung, z.B. __ Froschbiss. 
Goldfische brauchen eine sehr sehr hohe Filterleistung, und sie produzieren sehr viel. Wenn du mehr Pflanzen einsetzen würdest, und vielleicht auch weniger Fische, würde nicht so viel Dreck anfallen (nur soviel, wie die Filterung schafft) und die Fische würden auch nicht gleich alle Pflanzen wegfressen.

Leider bin ich kein Fisch - Experte  ...

Ich wünsch dir trotzdem viel Erfolg.


----------



## Ferdinand (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

Hallo

Ich bin gerade am Planen eines neuen Teiches (2000L)

mfg
Ferdinand


----------



## laolamia (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

hallo!

2000l?! was dann wohl das wasser ueber dich denkt?


----------



## Ferdinand (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

habe net mehr Platz^^

mfg
Ferdinand


----------



## Elfriede (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

Hallo laolamia,

da Du  zu Ferdinands Bitte um Hilfe nichts zu sagen hast, finde ich Deinen Kommentar völlig überflüssig und unfair. 

Es sollte nicht auch noch dieser Thread so verkommen, dass es nur mehr darum geht, sich über das jüngste Mitglied(?) dieses  Forums lustig zu machen, weil es sich erdreistet hat an eine Erfindung zu glauben, für die es keine wissenschaftliche Erklärung  gibt.

Sei mir nicht böse, aber das musste ich einfach loswerden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Elfriede aus Griechenland


----------



## Ferdinand (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

Ok entschulide das ich so beleidigent war.:beeten 

mfg 
Ferdinand


----------



## laolamia (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

hallo elfriede!

egal wie alt, 2000l sind fuer fische nicht geeignet!
er sollte erstmal einige tage hier lesen, schnellschuesse sind im umgang mit tieren fehl am platz.


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

Hallo laolamia oder wie immer du heißt,

das ist totaler Käse, bei passender Wasserqualität
und entsprechender Pflege sind 2 Goldis und 4
Shubunkins in 2000 Liter immer noch besser aufgehoben
als in irgendwelchen Aquarien oder total vernachlässigten
50.000 Liter Dreckslöchern (meine damit nicht Deine
wunderschöne Anlage).
Der Ferdinand macht das bestimmt mit großem Einsatz
und das er sich seine Gedanken macht sieht man doch
an seinem Beitrag und am Entschluß zu vergrößern, oder?

Nix für Ungut
Andy


----------



## Ferdinand (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

Ja des ist es

Danke für die Unterstützung

mfg Ferdinand


----------



## Elfriede (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

Hallo laolamia,

in allen drei Punkten gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht. Besonders einige Tage hier zu lesen, als echte Hilfe für den sorgsamen Umgang mit Fischen.

Mir ist nur die unterschwellige Anspielung auf denkendes Wasser, Wasser mit Gedächtnis usw... sauer aufgestoßen, denn darüber wurde schon genug gewitzelt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

Hallo

klar man kann sich "dem Punkt an dem es ein kein Zurück gibt" langsam oder schnell und von verschiedenen Seiten nähern   

wenn man richtig Ahnung hat .....
und 
bereit ist den entsprechend qualitativen und quantitativen Aufwand zu treiben kann man es schaffen das es gerade so geht .....
 

bis dahin ...
würde ich auch immer zugunsten der Fische gegen den Besatz

von Miniteichen bei Anfängern plädieren ....

einen Teich schön reden reicht nicht !

an der nächsten Bushaltestelle wirst Du bestimmt auch Unterstützung finden
egal für was  ...   



mfG


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

Da hat der Karsten schon recht, aber die Fische
sind ja nun mal schon da und da ist doch besser
er baut einen 2000 Liter Teich, bevor er die Lieben
im 300 Liter Becken lässt, oder?


----------



## katja (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

ich wüsste noch eine dritte alternative......


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

Davon wird er leider schwer zu überzeugen sein
im jugendlichen Leichtsinn, wie man ja im anderen 
Thema lesen kann...


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

Andy,
Ziel muss es doch aber sein eine für die Tiere optimale Hälterung zu finden. 

Leider gibst Du mit Deinen Beispielen beste Scheinargumente um Fische auch in viel zu kleinen Teichen zu halten.
- Du vergleichst kleine Teiche mit großen aber dafür schlecht gepflegten 
- Du schreibst eine zwar schlechte Lösung ist gut, weil sie immerhin besser ist  als die andere noch schlechtere Lösung
- Du schreibst, wenn die Fische nu schon mal da sind, dann ist das oK die weiterzuhalten 

Klar... wenn man so argumentiert, dann wird es schwer jemanden zu überzeugen keine Fische zu halten. Bleib doch mal ein bisschen sachlich und vergleich nicht Äpfel mit Birnen. 

Wolf


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

Achso, und deswegen hab ich Ihm in seinem
anderen Teichbau Thema extra ne Skizze
gemalt mit ca. 7000 Liter...hier nochmal:

Foto 

Erst alles lesen, dann kritisieren !

Nicht nur motzen, sondern Helfen !

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

Andy, 
die Skizze in Ehren, aber geh doch einfach mal auf meine Kritik ein.
Wenn für Dich der Hinweis auf Verzicht auf Fische nur Motzen ist anstatt Hilfe, 
wenn Du nicht liest an wieviel anderen Punkten ich Tipps gegeben habe um zu Helfen dann sollten wir mal nachdenken, woran das liegt. 

Wolf


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

Ich werd mich hier nicht wegen Pillepalle mit Dir wund
diskutiern, Wolf, sondern Ihm helfen so gut es geht
einen größeren Teich zu realisieren.

Du hast Deine Hilfe Ihm gegenüber ja eingestellt...



> Für mich hat sich damit auch jede weitere Diskussion erledigt, so leid es mir fuer die Fische tut. Wer einerseits hochtrabend pseudowissenschaftliche Themen diskutieren will, andererseits aber die Grundlagen der Tierhaltung nicht begreifen kann sollte vieleicht in der Tat erst mal drüber nachdenken was wirklich Sache ist auf dieser Welt.
> 
> Wenn Du Fische willst ist doch gut, dann tue was das Du das umsetzen kannst. Wenn Das ein Ziel von Dir ist, dann arbeite dran und es klappt vielleicht in ein paar Jahren, vielleicht aber auch erst viel später, aber so das Du und die Fische was von haben.
> 
> ...



...nur weil Dir das Kupferthema, welches Ferdinand aufgeschnappt
hat und gedacht hat, "Wow, das ist was tolles", sauer aufgestossen 
ist. Sorry, aber das ist pädagogisch nicht wertvoll  

Warst Du auch mal 15, oder bist Du gleich als "Zeigefingerheber"
vom Himmel gefallen?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

Do not feed the trolls ...

edit
Hier gehts um Algen und Tiere und dazu ist alles gesagt 
Hast Du auch was zum Thema zu sagen ? 
Hier gehts nicht um Kupfer. 
Wenn Dich das Thema besondere Rücksichtnahme auf ältere / jüngere User interessiert mache dazu einen Extra Thread auf, 
aber diskutier nicht jedes Thema klein damit. 
Ich seh mich eher als Fisch Freund anstatt als Zeigefingerheber... aber da Fische nicht reden können, 
erlaube ich mir hier und da in ihrem Interesse das Wort zu ergreifen. 

Wolf


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algen/Tiere*

Mehr fällt Dir jetzt nicht mehr ein ?


----------

